# Paint Bubbles



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Was up installing my roof rack today when I noticed bubbles like this all along the drivers side roof. All in the little "water channel" that runs front to back.

Is this something the dealer would fix, and can I trust the dealer to do a good job of it?









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

I believe that paint defects are covered for 3/36k so I would take it to the dealer and have them look at it and see if this is something that is covered. As far as trusting the dealership, the techs are all VW certified and normally do a pretty good job. I would find a dealership that also has a body shop because then they can do everything in house rather than send it to an outside body shop.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I think you'd be opening up a can of worms by having it (possibly) repainted or "fixed." The OEM paint job is going to be "better" than a body shop job, and it's only original once. 
I'd see what they say though and/or complain about it, and at the very least have VW note it for the future in case it gets worse or a problem arises.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I had this looked at by the dealer last night, waiting to hear back what VW has to say.

To repair they have to remove the roof rails, which means dropping the headliner... I'm a little concerned about that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

A followup on this:

My dealer sucks to work with. I brought my car in on June 12th to be looked at for this issue as well as a missing peg for the drivers floor mat, and a ding on the drivers door that was present when the car was bought. The ding was noted in the paperwork and the dealership said they would fix it.

They told me they would order parts for the foot mat and submit the paint issue to VW and fix it all at the same time.


Six weeks later I called to followup and was told they are still waiting to hear back from VW on the paint issue.

2 months after I originally went in I called again and was told I need to speak to the service manager as they have no info on my file. The service manager was on holidays until the following Tuesday.

I then called VW to see what is going on on their side of things. They have no record of any paint / warranty issues on their side. What. the. ****.


Called in the following Tuesday and the service manager is in meetings all day, left him a message.

Called in on Wednesday, the service manager is in meetings again.

Called in on Thursday, the service manager is on vacation for another week.


Very, very frustrated at this point.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

